# CAN LOUD NOISE HAVE AN EFFECT ON YOUR UNBORN BABY??



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Could anyone please advise if it is still okay for me to sing with my country/rock band when pregnant??

I don't know if the loud music could have an effect on the baby (it can be very loud)      I'm only at the early stages of my pregnancy but would hate to think that I'm putting my baby's life in jeopardy because of my band.

Please help.

Tinkerbell_1x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your baby is protected between him/her and the outside 'noisey' world.

Maybe it is worth considering where the speakers are but more for your benefit than your babys

Take care x


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Oink
I wear filtered ear plugs so I'm okay it was just the baby I was worried about.

Tinkerbell_1x


----------

